# Theobromine Now For Cold Medicine



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Theobromine Now For Cold Medicine A compound found in many fat burners and also in chocolate will soon be used in a cough medicine being developed in the U.K., researchers say. Scientists are almost finished conducting clinical human trials on a drug for a persistent cough containing theobromine, which is found in cocoa. The British [...]

*Read More...*


----------

